# Has anyone tried Froggy's Freezin Fog Juice?



## Spooky1

Has anyone tried Froggy's Freezin Fog Juice? I'm trying to decide if I should get the Swamp Juice or the Freezin Fog Juice. I'm looking for a good dense low lying fog through my chiller (no odor is a plus). I don't really want to spend $50 for a gallon of the real high end stuff.


----------



## Fetch

I've heard nothing but good things about the Froggy products. I have a gallon of Freezin Fog juice on order right now.


----------



## Turbophanx

I bought a gallon last year. Big difference from standard "spirit" type juice.

Worth the money if you are running it through a cooler. I bought it on Ebay for $25 + shipping


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

I love froggys swamp juice- Ive bought it now for a couple years- I buy it by the case because of shipping. Would definately reccomend to anyone!


----------



## BudMan

What's the difference between the swamp juice and the freezin'?


----------



## higginsr

BudMan said:


> What's the difference between the swamp juice and the freezin'?


Directly from their website:
Froggy Juice is a medium density fog machine fluid designed for light duty indoor applications such as DJs, weddings and for general lighting enhancement. Swamp juice is what Froggys Fog is all about. When you hear Froggys Fog, you almost always hear the words Swamp Juice as well. It is an extreme density formula designed for professional foggers, large indoor venues and outdoor applications. Our Swamp Juice has been used by the military in Urban Warfare Training Centers, by Police and Fire Departments for Smoke Environment Training and also by numerous Family Entertainment Centers, Laser Tags, Nightclubs, Bowling Alleys, etc... 
Any of the Froggys Fog Fluids can be used in a Fog Chiller, but we designed a product that works amazing well with a Chiller. Froggys Freezin Fog Fluid has a chemical makeup which enhances the effects of the fog chiller and hang around for a spooky haze effect in the air. Therefore it is the perfect solution for low-lying fog situations and best for outdoor applications such as graveyards, haunted forests, corn mazes, etc... Froggys Fast Dissipating Fog is the best for theatrical applications where the low lying fog does not need to linger and needs to dissipate before reaching waist level. 
http://www.froggysfog.com/category/hidden_category/


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the input everyone. I think I'll try the Freezin Fog Juice this year.


----------



## Gory Corey

My opinion - The stuff is great.
Some of you may know I organize the Fog Off! and Fog U. at GLFF.

Froggys believed in their stuff so much they sent us samples to demonstrate with.
Compared to some of the "premium" brands and a lot of cheapest I could find stuff, it was superior hands down, with either ice or dry ice.

I was so convinced I became a distributor. 
Obviously I highly recommend it.

Plus, it has minimal odor, and is very affordable (even with price increases this year)

Differences between freezing and swamp
Freezing dissipates as it rises from the chilled state, not lingering in the air.
Swamp is dense, Stays in the air low, but not close to the ground (you could chill it too, just like any juice, but it will take longer to get to the "hangs in your face fog" state. It does not dissipate as fast either.

If you want truly dense fog, hugging the ground, you move to the Froggys fire & rescue...holy canoli! That stuff is outrageously thick.

BTW, all froggys fogs are now available in 2.5 gallon jugs too.


----------



## Spider Rider

Do you have any video of the fire and rescue fog in action? I tried the swamp juice in my trash can cooler, beer cooler and regular fog machines and loved it! It became a draw to my house by itself because of the hang time. It fogged out the streets 2 blocks away causing traffic to slow!


----------



## malibooman

I just got a four gallon case of the Froggys Swamp Juice a couple weeks ago. Haven't had a chance to try it out yet.


----------



## Gory Corey

Spider Rider said:


> Do you have any video of the fire and rescue fog in action?


Heck I barely have video on my own products.
Only took 9 years to get video of the webbers!

I do not recall anyone shooting vid of it at Fog Off!
(would be 07, not 08, 08 was canceled due to high winds)

The Froggys was damaged in transit so we didnt have it Fog U 08 either.


----------



## Moon Dog




----------

